# محبس زاويه



## mahm00ud (4 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم .. من المعروف ان بركب محبس زاويه لكل مغسله وبتكون قريبه من المغسله بحيث فى حاله عمل الصيانه بفصل المياة عن المغسله .. هل يمكن تركيب المحبس الزاويه فوق السقف المستعار ولا فى الحاله دى بركب محبس بوابه او ممكن الغى المحبس بحيث فى حاله الصيانه افصل المياة عن الخط الداخل المنطقه ؟؟ ايهم افضل ؟


----------



## شيخ الحارة (5 أكتوبر 2016)

يمكن تقصد محابس الزاوية للسخانات الكهربية .لا مشكلة في ذلك مع مراعاة إخبار المهندس المعماري بعمل فتحة كشف 80×80 سم للصيانة .


----------



## mahm00ud (5 أكتوبر 2016)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> يمكن تقصد محابس الزاوية للسخانات الكهربية .لا مشكلة في ذلك مع مراعاة إخبار المهندس المعماري بعمل فتحة كشف 80×80 سم للصيانة .




متشكر ياهندسه .. لكن انا برده باقصد الاحواض برده


----------



## شيخ الحارة (6 أكتوبر 2016)

mahm00ud قال:


> متشكر ياهندسه .. لكن انا برده باقصد الاحواض برده



 طيب ما الحاجة لذلك و كيف ستربط الخلاطات مع محابس الزاوية كل هذه المسافة .


----------



## mahm00ud (6 أكتوبر 2016)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> طيب ما الحاجة لذلك و كيف ستربط الخلاطات مع محابس الزاوية كل هذه المسافة .



هو انا لسه شغال جديد فى التغذيه .. عندى حوض الخلاط الخاص بيه حائطى فا مش هاعرف اركبله محبس زاويه .. انا بسأل على طريقه التحكم فيه لان الاحوض العاديه دايما بيكون فى محبس زاويه تحت الحوض لكن دا مش هاعرف اعمل كدا . فا انا بسأل هل لازم يتركب محبس ؟؟


----------



## شيخ الحارة (11 أكتوبر 2016)

mahm00ud قال:


> هو انا لسه شغال جديد فى التغذيه .. عندى حوض الخلاط الخاص بيه حائطى فا مش هاعرف اركبله محبس زاويه .. انا بسأل على طريقه التحكم فيه لان الاحوض العاديه دايما بيكون فى محبس زاويه تحت الحوض لكن دا مش هاعرف اعمل كدا . فا انا بسأل هل لازم يتركب محبس ؟؟



في هذه الحالة لا يتم تركيب محبس زاوية و يتم تمديد الوصلتين الحار و البارد و تركب بالخلاط عن طريق وصلات خاصة .و على فكرة كلنا كمهندسين ميكانيكا تفاجأنا بأن الأعمال الصحية هي مسئوليتنا حينما قدمنا للعمل في السعودية و أنصحك بأن تزور مشاريع جاري العمل فيها لتستفيد كل شئ في وقت يسير جدا و بالتوفيق .


----------

